# Pioneer Elite VSX-49TX HELP!!!!



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm trying to hook up my dads old receiver...I can't get any sound to come out of it..Feels like something really simple, that I'm overlooking??
I took a cd player and hooked into "CD IN"..but it wont play anything...I tried all the other inputs as well (dvd, ld, vcr,etc.)
This is older and more complicated than I'm used to..it has all kinds of controls on the front and back..is there a certain mode it needs to be in??..I tried it in digital, just for kicks and still nothing, right now its in analog mode.
Thanks for any help..This was a very expensive receiver, when he bought it and I would hate to trash it!!!


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

not familiar with this model. But make sure that the speakers are enabled on the remote. If you are using a optical or digital cable, look at the front panel and see if the receiver is recognizing the signal. Could be something stupid like a bad cable.


----------



## rolandcow (Jan 23, 2014)

hey man you took the right picture your elite has u-pins missing, which turns the main amp off sending the audio only to pre-amp out. in the picture next to the cd in rca you should notice on the right of it a copper back section called (power amp in) those four two red two white have to be connected together if you look on the manual pdf you can see on pioneer's web page you'll see how this is done. i hope you haven't thrown it away and still have it so you can enjoy this receiver. its amazing as soon as i saw the pictured i saw the problem.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Yup, thanks Rolandcow, you are spot on. 
These Pioneers have a black plastic covered set of "U Pins" that will sit in the jacks vertically next to the CD input. That allows the pre amp in the receiver to drive the amplifier in the receiver. Might you see two small black plastic steel pins around ??

If not you could most probably use rca cables to try it out.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

here they are


----------

